# recorded in slow motion?



## OhMa (Jan 25, 2006)

I have recorde two shows, weeks apart and during play back, about 15 minutes in, it goes into slow motion. Fast forwarding shows it in the correct speed. Does anyone know what the problem is?
Thanks


----------



## madsmomaz (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm having the same issue - and no one has responded to my question. It is happening on my HD DirectTIVO. I think it's only happening when i'm recording 2 shows at the same time. But I haven't been able to determine that for sure.

But it is even happening when recording/watchng live tv. If I change the channel and go back, it stops doing that. Have you seen that?

It's driving me nuts - seems to happen at the end of the shows - like 15 min to go!


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm really sorry for this post, but that is funny. In my years as a CSR I have never heard of that happening. Sorry, but i can't help you. DTV would replace it I'm sure, but everything is being replaced by R15's now. 

Just a thought though, I would try replacing the harddrive, with a new software image. Since its the only moving part other than the fan It would fix it, just might be overkill


ddrumer


----------



## onen5 (Feb 6, 2006)

This has happened to me serveral shows. I don't think it is the service. I'm like 99% certain it is the TIVO.

If anyone has any information please say so. 

I'm thinking bye bye TIVO, hello PVR.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

I've had the opposite happen to me a couple times on one of my DTivo's. It would suddenly start playing back at high speed at one point. If I 30-second skipped over that point, it would play fine. I think it was data corruption on the drive. Since I've replaced the drive in that DTivo, I've never had the problem again.



onen5 said:


> This has happened to me serveral shows. I don't think it is the service. I'm like 99% certain it is the TIVO.
> 
> If anyone has any information please say so.
> 
> I'm thinking bye bye TIVO, hello PVR.


----------



## sg000 (Feb 6, 2006)

Happening here, almost a couple months. It is getting worse, terrible for the Superbowl last night, bad during Opera today, but been perfect for the last 2 hours during the local and national news. Only happens on local channels, so I really don't believe its a hardware problem with the Tivo. It has to be something with the signal.

--SG


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the same problem with my Philips TIVO from DirecTV. I'll sit down to watch a recorded show and halfway through it the show will start playing in slow motion with no sound. I've also had live TV flip into slow motion mode as well. It's very annoying....I feel your pain. If anyone has any ideas, please share. Is the box dying? I've also notice it occurs most frequently when recording 2 shows at once.

I also receive the discoloration problems. Is this a Philips or TIVO issue?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

In general... the units are all identical... except for the outside casings (There a few other things different)

If it is not a SIGNAL issue... then it is a hard drive issue (the VAST majority of the time)

The discoloration problem, is an issue that has plagued the TiVo platform since their beginning... and has not been resolved.


----------



## danfeldt (Dec 18, 2005)

I am having the same problem. It only occurs on local channels with me as well. What happens with mine is the screen pixelates for a second and then goes into slow mo recording. So I think it is a dual problem. Still no solutions though, sorry.


----------



## lutton (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm having some weird variations when trying to FF or REW (or 30-sec-skip or IR); normal play seems okay.

But sometimes the FF or REW or IR/30-sec-skip is way off normal--almost like there is much more data in the stream than normal. Weird.


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

I had this problem with 3.1.1e but a C&DE and an upgrade to 6.2 fixed it (Hughes DVR80).


----------



## case464 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have 2 dvrs that have been going into slow motion and tonite while watching one it went to slow motion so i thought no problem just went to the other room and discovered it had did the same thing at exactly the same point of the show very frustrating neither reciever has had software update is this the problem as I doubt it two be failing hard drive one two units that are acting up at the same time on recorded shows


----------



## robnshel (May 26, 2002)

case464, I had the exact same thing happen to me tonight. I recorded American Idol on both of my Directivos and it froze and went into slow motion at the exact same time on both machines. Around 39 minutes during a right before a Pink Panther commercial.

You wouldn't happen to have been watching the same thing?

I finally have hooked one of my boxes up to the phone line to update. Hopefully Jumi is right and that will work.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe all of you who are having it only happen on local channels should share your location. My guess is there's some corruption in the stream.


----------



## SHO (Mar 23, 2003)

I called DTV and they never heard of that problem. I signed up for the 14.95 offer but don't think that will sovle it. Ruined my recording of Boston Legal and others!!!!!!! Very frustrating. When it goes into slow motion I loose the sound. Please help ...............anybody............

thanks
SHO


----------



## case464 (Feb 9, 2006)

yes we were watching american idol


----------



## case464 (Feb 9, 2006)

and it also happened at 39 min into the show before the pink panther promo


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, american idol for me too, same point in the show. I also had it happen when I was recording Biggest Loser. Were you guys recording something else at the same time too?

I called DTV and they said they'd started hearing of the problem, but had no fix yet.

I haven't made a successful dial update in over a year. Should I try to locate a landline to dial up and receive the update?

I am in Raleigh.


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

My episodes were always local stations and others had the exact thing happen at the exact same time. I had resisted the upgrade due to random reboot issues that people were having but on the advice of others I did a "clear and delete everything" BEFORE I hooked up the phone and let it update to 6.2. It's been more than 2 months with NO problems and the menu/guide operation is way fast! Go for it!


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

Jumi said:


> My episodes were always local stations and others had the exact thing happen at the exact same time. I had resisted the upgrade due to random reboot issues that people were having but on the advice of others I did a "clear and delete everything" BEFORE I hooked up the phone and let it update to 6.2. It's been more than 2 months with NO problems and the menu/guide operation is way fast! Go for it!


If I clear and delete, and connect to a landline, will it automatically download the update on the first successful call I make?

Have any of you with a slo-mo problem made a successful dial?.....just trying to find a common trend. I've also had LIVE TV revert into slo-mo occasionally.


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

The upgrade to 6.2 is already on your hard drive (downloaded via sat). The phone call is necessary to activate the upgrade. Don't worry if the C&DE takes hours. You might want to write down your settings, channels, season passes, etc prior to deleting all info.


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

Thx, looks like I need to find a phone line. I'm still curious if anyone making successful calls had had slo-mo problems. Hopefully this will fix it.


----------



## robnshel (May 26, 2002)

Jumi, I'm curious why one has to do a C&DE before making the phone call to activate the upgrade. You don't think the upgrade would solve the problem by itself? I'm only asking because I have a lot of shows backlogged to watch and I don't want to wait to solve this slo-mo problem.


----------



## Ben (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't think it's an issue with the box. It's been bad for me recently though, happening pretty much daily on our locals. I've had bad stretches of it previously, but then it clears itself up and goes for months with no problem. Doing searches in the forum, the issue goes back a ways. No one has a concrete solution, other then switching channels and switching back, but that doesn't help on a previously recorded show...

It's not exactly in slow motion, since the show takes the correct amount of time to play. It's more like stop motion, with a frame every half second or so. My pet theory is that we are only seeing the keyframes and not the intermediate frames of the MPEG stream. That's why it will look fine on fast forward. 

Maybe it is time to let the box upgrade itself.


----------



## mjitkop (Oct 3, 2002)

Ben said:


> It's more like stop motion, with a frame every half second or so.


Yes! I am not crazy! I thought that was me, that I was imagining things. I have noticed this problem too but never really paid close attention to it. I remember this happening recently while watching a recording of Lost. In some scenes it looks like motion slows down but never really lasts long. If this has happened to a lot of people all over the country, it doesn't seem to be a hardware problem because what a coincidence that all our DVR's would be dying the exact same way. Especially in the case of American Idol that 2 different people noticed at exactly the same time in the show. Mmmmm


----------



## DrBubba (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah good...one of the reasons I joined this forum was to see if this was just me!

Glad its not!

In case it's a regional thing, I'm in the St Louis area, for the record.

Also, I'm hoping I'm not too screwed because I don't have a landline to make a call on to get any "fixes". :\


----------



## sg000 (Feb 6, 2006)

Over 600 days without a call here, no phone line, cell only. Im still on 3.1. Perhaps that is all of our problem with the slo-mo, we haven't updated and 3.1 cannot handle whatever "stuff" is in the new stream. 

I timed it, and we've actually got all the data in the record, but its seems to be playing every frame 3X longer than it should producing 1/3 replay.

(May be off topic in this thread, but impt for those of us with 3.1 still...)
So your saying that by now, I've got 6.2 on my HD, but I need to call in and it will allow it to install? Can I just let it make the 1 call at my in-laws, then go back home, power it back up and let it update? I've read on other threads that after 300 days DTV won't accept my call or something like that? True? False?

--SG


----------



## case464 (Feb 9, 2006)

also in stlouis market


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2003)

I have had this problem before, and I have narrowed it down a bit. I hope this helps out.

First off, I had this problem about a year ago today. The issue was the same, the program switches to slow motion. I checked with others in my area who have directv and a tivo and they said it happens to them to. Even more coincidentally, it happens AT THE SAME TIME to everyone who is recording the same channel.

Second, it seems to only happen to local feeds in my area. As I said though, it has been a while since it happened to me. However, I have never had it happen to a non local channel yet.

With these things in mind, I can rule out it is a Tivo problem. The problem is the local feed because it is happening at the same time to multiple directivos in different households in the area on the same channel.

The best thing I can tell you to do is to talk to others in your area. If you hit a slow motion problem, record the time, and ask any others in your area who have directv and record the same show. Did it happen to them too? I think you will find this is the case.

I am lucky to have not had this problem in a while. I hope it doesn't come back.


----------



## ryanmames (Feb 10, 2006)

I was having the same problem with a Dual Tuner DirecTivo. Problem started about a week ago or so. It also appeared to only happen on the local channels. I haven't had my phone line connected since last April, so I connected it earlier today and let it dial in. I did not however clear all recorded items from the Tivo. The only issue in dialing in was I had to reboot the unit once before it was able to connect successfully. After the dial in it said the software was updated and so far the slo motion problem is now gone. Menus and guide also load and navigate much faster. Looks like this may be the fix.


----------



## danfeldt (Dec 18, 2005)

I am in Savannah, GA area. Having same problems. I guess I need to find a phone line I can use.


----------



## TimTrace (Aug 24, 2001)

I'm the 2nd guy to post from STL.

It's possibly on local channels only. I've only seen it happen once.

My wife has complained several times, so I've clued her in to let me know when it happens.

When I saw it happen, I was watching Fox' Family Guy Super Bowl XL shows, about 2 days after the game. It happened during the middle commercial break when an American Idol commercial was shown. The problem started the second that the commercial rolled. Interestingly, this is also when the "Press Thumbs Up To Record" icon was displayed. The remainder of the show was unwatchable.

I'm on an HDVR2 243hr @ 3.1.1c-01-2-151. There is probably nothing wrong with my disks.


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

The advice to C&DE before hooking up the phone for the 6.2 upgrade came from upper level support at DTV. This was very early in this problem and they were just beginning to hear of it. It seemed to be a prudent thing to do since I had it almost empty & wouldn't lose any programs. After hearing of a new batch of slo-mo issues on locals only with 3.1 only (just like last time) I wouldn't be afraid to just do the upgrade without the C&DE. Not everyone is mentioning software version. Is it true that no one has had slo-mo locals running 6.2???


----------



## whalerfan (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm having the same problem here in Hartford. Only on the locals. It gets better if I hit the standby button and then come back in. Perhaps the units are tired and need a kick in the behind?


----------



## whalerfan (Nov 9, 2004)

Could it also be that the hard drive is full and telling us it has indigestion?


----------



## JeffM97 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have spent HOURS on the phone with DTV reps about this problem. I personally have 3 units, 1 is RCA 2 are Hughs and all three will act up at exactly the same time... I did discover if you happened to be recording something and watching it live you can delete it from the to do list return to program and it would be ok... once had it then fail in live mode.. About 3 weeks ago they said they would have a fix withing 5 days.. It has not happened yet.The frustrating part is that it seems to happen only on my most loved programs... Survivor...Skateing and Danceing with the Stars American Idol. There have been several other incidences in the last month. @ days ago DTV again assured me they are working hard on the problem.

Knowledge is not what you know .. its where to find out what you need to know


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

PLEASE: Will each of you with this slo-mo issue PLEASE post the software version you are running?? This could be the CRITICAL feature and we are agonizing about it without letting each other know. I THINK that this does not happen with 6.2 but until everyone lets us know we can't be sure. THANKS. Sorry to vent but I'm one of the first to bring slo-mo up.


----------



## DZB (Feb 13, 2006)

I am running 6.2. I am getting the slow-mo pixelating during local broadcast tv only. I am watching the Olympics, on my local NBC, the Luge and the half pipe almost un-watchable. Earlier today and Saturday on CNBC and USA networks the Olympic coverage all looked good no slo-mo. Same events same venues. I think what is going on is that Direct Tv has reduced bandwidth for local channels. That's it. Lets get rid of a few shopping and other unwanted channels and put the local bandwidth back to where it should be. We are paying to have the local channels and I want it fixed!!!!!


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm on 3.1. Haven't made a successful call in 460 days (callvantage won't work). All of my slo-mo problems happen on local channels. I also have slo-mo on live-tv constantly.

I am going to call them again. If we all would call and ***** to the CSR's, maybe the problem will start being looked at. Last time I called the level 2 support rep started documenting the problem. Always ask to be transferred to level 2 or 3 tech support.


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone had this problem with an R10 or R15 (I don't know the difference between the 2)? I have a Philips.


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

DZB: I too have the pixelation on NBC during the half pipe but it's not the slo-mo issue. I think this is a compression issue with too much background changing at once (virtually the whole screen). As soon as they cut to slower action it stops. The classic slo-mo is freeze-frame stop-action in real time with no sound and in my case it went on until I changed tuners and back. You make a great point about the same stuff being OK on the non-local feeds. Do the locals get more compression or some other difference?


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Okay, I'm seeing it, too, but I wouldn't call it slo-mo (which is why I wasn't reading this thread in the beginning) but pixelation bursts. The effect is a bit like slo-mo for a few seconds when it's really bad, but I also get less severe effects. I only see it on locals, I'm running 6.2. I started noticing it in the past couple of weeks, and lately now it seems like I can't watch any primetime show on locals without seeing two or three instances per hour. I haven't seen it with the five-minute local news/weather breaks in the mornings (but it's just a five-minute window) or some half-hour local shows (again, maybe that's just luck). 

They have definitely cranked up the compression with locals, and maybe this is just the latest phase. I know I can clearly tell a difference in the picture quality on all locals between programs recorded from last spring and before and those recorded since last fall. Almost every shot change causes backgrounds to go soft for a split-second and then it quickly snaps into focus, but this kind of degradation wasn't obvious at all (for me) before last fall.


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

Sounds like two LOCALS issues: 1) Stop action, real time, no sound "slo-mo" on 3.3.1 (probably fixed by upgrading to 6.2) and 2) More pixelation than before (at least on 6.2). Now that you mention it when I first got DTV I was amazed at the PQ on locals compared to cable (received by antenna from Cleveland by the local cable operator) but now I too notice lots of short-lived artifacts in action and cuts. If you have "slo-mo" you'll know it: No sound, once it starts it usually continues until you change tuners and return - that is completely unwatchable.


----------



## womprat200 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm running 3.1. Get the St. Louis local channels. Been having this problem since last week. The Tivo goes slow mo on locals and won't get out of it. The old RCA would freeze up, like a thunderstorm was coming. Has to be a signal issue. Agreed with other users, the Half-Pipe last night was unwatchable. I need to upgrade anyway, I'll have to find a phone line. Not sure if that will solve the problem. But the wife and myself are getting a little pissed.


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

To stop the slo-mo switch to the other tuner (upper right button) and back again.


----------



## robnshel (May 26, 2002)

Alright, I finally got both my receivers (a Hughes and RCA, both Series 2) updated to 6.2 from 3.1 and the slo-mo issue is gone.

The pixellation issue is still occuring (especially on the half-pipe in the Olympics) but at least my recordings aren't getting ruined like they were before. In talking to a DTV customer service rep last night, I found out that they are indeed receiving numerous reports of pixellation in several markets (including mine here in Raleigh-Durham, NC) on *local* channels. They have escalated the issue and are working on it.

So you're going to get this issue if you're in one of these markets whether you have 3.1 or 6.2. If you have 3.1 however, your recordings will be ruined because the pixellation causes the entire stream to lock-up (or something) and go into what appears to be slo-mo. If you have upgraded, this won't happen.

(An alternate theory is that when a successful phone call is made to trigger the upgrade, the hard drive is also defragmented. At least that's what the DTV CSR said to me. The defragging may actually be the reason why the slo-mo stops and not the upgrade. Not sure.)

The key here is to make a successful phone call. If you don't have a land-line, I would strongly suggest taking your unit(s) to a friend or a neighbor with a regular phone line and do it there. They don't have to have DTV for this to work. Just hook the unit up to the phone line and a TV (and bypass the looking for satellite signal screen).

If you have had the unit(s) connected via satellite over the last year, 6.2 should already be on your machine and just needs a phone call to trigger it. If not, then the phone call will be a long one because it needs to be downloaded. DTV is no longer sending this upgrade via satellite.

One last note: If you haven't called in a long time (I was up to 400 days), be prepared to wait a loooong time for the phone call to pass the "Negotiating..." message during the Connect phase of the call. This is perfectly normal. Don't disconnect! If you're having problems with it failing, use the dialing prefix of ,#034 (slows the modem down) and the call-waiting prefix of *70 (so you don't get interrupted). But most importantly, be patient while it says "Negotiating..." It took mine about 40 minutes each to get past this.

So this is everything I know about this issue. I hope it helps some you. Cause this issue really sucks.


----------



## JeffM97 (Feb 13, 2006)

Currently all of my boxes are disconnected from phone lines running 3.1.1d, as we have only cell service at my place. If I do hook one to a phone line how long does the upgrade to version 6.2 take? I rarely have pixelating issues here unless there is a bad electrical storm in area.. Signal strength on all boxes all satellites and transponders well over 70 and the Luge at the Olympics looked great to me. I noticed nothing at all wrong with picture quality.


----------



## here tivo (Dec 26, 2001)

Experiencing slow motion with locals in the Milwaukee, WI market. I have a DVR80 using 3.1.1e. It has been over 420 days since my last daily call (we only have cell phones). Tried doing a daily call at my parents house yesterday, but my local access number changed. My machine tried to call to get a new number but it couldn't get past the negotiating stage of the call so I gave up. I see from a recent post that it will take a long time to get past this stage. Will try again tomorrow.

Interesting fact though is I have an original series 1 Sony box from 5 years ago sitting right next to my RCA DVR80 box. No problems at all with the old machine. I have upgraded that old machine to do the daily call over the internet, so that machine is up to date.

My question is why is the old box working fine on the local channels but the newer DVR80 goes into slow mode?


----------



## robnshel (May 26, 2002)

here tivo said:


> My question is why is the old box working fine on the local channels but the newer DVR80 goes into slow mode?


If the old box has been updated to 6.2 as you indicated then it's fixed. Your newer DVR80 will be right as soon as you get it on a landline. Don't forget to be patient with the negotiating phase.


----------



## SSlone (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi all,

I've been following this thread since I started seeing this issue a week ago. I actually wiped my DirecTIVO and started from scratch. However, the slowmo is back and my wife is getting quite angry.  It happened on Saturday's local NBC Olympics (with the 1/2 pipe) and we lost the last half of the coverage.

Info:
o In Los Angeles area
o Hughes HDVR2 (not upgraded)
o System Software: 6.2-01-2-151

It appears that I have 6.2 and am still having the problem. Is this the case for anyone else? 

Any ideas on how to fix it our do we just have to wait for D to come out with a fix?

Thanks.

SSlone


----------



## nesby (Feb 7, 2006)

SSlone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been following this thread since I started seeing this issue a week ago. I actually wiped my DirecTIVO and started from scratch. However, the slowmo is back and my wife is getting quite angry.  It happened on Saturday's local NBC Olympics (with the 1/2 pipe) and we lost the last half of the coverage.
> 
> ...


The half pipe issue was a pixelation problem, not the slo mo issue, so I'll bet your slo-mo problems are indeed fixed with 6.2.


----------



## SSlone (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi, if I recall correctly, 6.2 is the update that added Folders, right? 

If that's the case, then I have been at 6.2 for months, at least since last summer. 

Question on the 2 issues...

What is happening to me is that about 1/2 way through a recording the show will go into stuttering playback, play about 1-2 secs and then pause for 1-2 secs. When it goes into this mode it does not respond to button presses for quite a while. If I press the guide button, it could take 30 seconds plus before it will switch to the guide. Once this issue has happened on a recording it appears to be forever corrupted and I can't start to play it again without the start-stop stutter from happening again.

Does this describe the slo-mo recording issue that people are reporting? 

I did notice the horrible image quality of the half pipe section of the olympics, but it was after that section when the playback started to do the stuttering on me. 

Thanks again for the help on this.


----------



## Ruikee (Feb 16, 2006)

I am having the same slo mo problem on a local CBS channel here in Chesapeake, Va. Both on recording and live TV. I had to bring the DVR80 to work to get it to dial out , I thought C&DE would have fixed it but didnt. So i had to start the setup from scratch. I have vonage so it was a big pain to get it to dial and it wouldnt. So i brought it to work and it dialed out to get the tivo stuff to work. Now i am trying to get the software updated. It dials out fine now after the initial call which is quite strange. But it will stay on downloading for quite some time and then fail out, either to a call interrupted or modem failed handshaking message. I am wondering if it is downloading for like an hour then fails, does it resume the download on the next call or does it have to start all over again. I may have to bring it to work again to get a good dial in for the software download. Does anyone know if it resumes or starts over on each dial in?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Jumi said:


> The upgrade to 6.2 is already on your hard drive (downloaded via sat). The phone call is necessary to activate the upgrade. Don't worry if the C&DE takes hours. You might want to write down your settings, channels, season passes, etc prior to deleting all info.


secret: if you have a dvd burner (hard drive is easiest), or a vcr, just run through all your stuff on tivo while recording it to your dvd burner. It's a great way to back up the info on your tivo screen as you can just go into every menu, pause for a bit, then go to the next page.


----------



## robnshel (May 26, 2002)

Ruikee said:


> It dials out fine now after the initial call which is quite strange. But it will stay on downloading for quite some time and then fail out, either to a call interrupted or modem failed handshaking message. I am wondering if it is downloading for like an hour then fails, does it resume the download on the next call or does it have to start all over again.


Some hints:

1. Use *70 to make sure that call waiting is disabled.
2. If your receiver failed to download 6.2 via satellite last year when DTV was doing that, then it needs to be done through the phone call. If that's the case, then yes, it will take a long time and yes, it will resume the download after an interruption (according to other posts I have read.
3. If 6.2 is already on the machine, then the successful phone call triggered it and all you need to do is reboot (you may want to try this)

Hope that helps.


----------



## smittypros (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm having a similar problem - the slo-mo issue (and no daily call for over a year) so trying to get the latest software update. I get through downloading all the data (using PPP through serial) and ending the call, then it keeps getting stuck on "Loading, 1% 300 minutes" for about 20 minutes or so, then "Failed while loading series."

I've tried restarting, powering off (from between one minutes to four hours at a time), and clearing thumbs. Is there anything else I can do? DirecTV said that we might need a new receiver.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sg000 (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks like i'm fixed here. Updated from 3.1 to 6.2 last night. Was over 610 days since my last call. Took it to a relatives house. Used ",#034," (extra , for a pause after the code. If you're having dialing problems, pick up the landline and listen while the tivo dials) for a dialing prefix to resolve the failed negotiating problem. The test call took about 30 minutes to negotiate. BE PATIENT! Once that took, then I forced the dialy call, that was fairly quick, took about 15 minutes to load the data and then forced a reboot. It self-rebooted during the reboot and then spent about 45 minutes updating to 6.2. 

I had seen lots of other posts on the #034 fix to slow the modem speed down but I picked up the phone during dialing and was getting a fast-busy. Using knowledge from my pc modem dialup days, I figured another pause was needed. viola!

We're still seeing pixellation on local channels (others are perfect). At least no more slo-motion after 24 hours.

Answer: update from 3.1 to 6.2 to solve the slo-motion problem.

--SG


----------



## Ruikee (Feb 16, 2006)

I have my unit here at work and dialed in and it has been downloading for 2.5 hours. This of course was after various downloads of 30 mins to 1 hour ending with a failed call. It dials in great and does its housecleaning and configuring etc then goes to download. The test calls work great and quick. i think i have a #104 in the prefix that i found on some other board. I dont know exactly what that does. I probably dont need it here at work. Any ideas? Shall i clear out the prefix and go again?


----------



## Ruikee (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok it took a few hours but it is finally downloaded, well see if the slo mo problems have gone away...


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

Anyone else have very short (2-5 seconds) episodes of slo-mo during the NBC Olympics last night??


----------



## Jumi (Sep 27, 2003)

Also had a short episode on NBC with the Daytona 500 prerace.


----------

